# C. reginae in Vermont



## cdub (Jun 17, 2008)

I visited a bog in Vermont this weekend to see the showy lady's slipper. The 8-acre bog (actually a fen) is owned jointly by the Vermont Chapter of the Nature Conservancy and the New England Wildflower Society. There is a boardwalk that allows access to the interesting plants growing there. 

While the range of _C. reginae_ is large and relatively even across the "northern tier", it is noticeably less common in Vermont. In fact, I seem to remember hearing this was the only known location of this plant growing naturally in the state (more locations may now be known ). The rare status of this plant in Vermont may be due to lack of suitable habitat. Fens are rare in the Green Mountains, unlike in neighboring northern New York and New Hampshire.

Father's Day is typically the ideal time to visit to see the lady's slippers. This was my first time visiting and my first time seeing _C. reginae_ in person. I estimated about 200 blooming plants. As you can see from the photographs, many were still in bud. I also saw a _Platanthera _blooming (I'm guessing _Platanthera dilatata_), pitcher plants, and round-leaved sundews.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pictures! yes, it's a bog candle. the tiger swallowtails love them, and you can often get very nice pictures by setting up your camera near one focusing in on the flowers, and one will often come by and travel up the stem. 200 plants is a very nice population


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2008)

What a great trip.:clap::clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 17, 2008)

The one in purple is really cute. 

Oh wait, that's not a plant!! 

Seriously, though, lovely photos, thanks for sharing your trip...

Joanne


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for those great pict. Must have been a show to look at!!! Jean


----------



## Ron-NY (Jun 18, 2008)

great pics and looks like a nice hike!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like a great trip.


----------



## Corbin (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like it was fun. Thinks for the pics.


----------



## Heather (Jun 18, 2008)

Our staff's going up around the end of the month. Hopefully they'll still be blooming. Thanks!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 18, 2008)

Sooo nice! I have to admit I've never seen this one in person. I usually only get one, good orchid trip in a year (not this one though), and it's always scheduled around "my" arietinum clumps. Nice to get to see such evocative photos of reginae though--thanks.


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 18, 2008)

Those are awesome, nice pictures too. Did u tried to sniff _Platanthera_ ? the _Platanthera bifolia_ I saw had a very nice and strong fragrance.
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/62/184963895_24fd66366f_b.jpg


----------



## cdub (Jun 18, 2008)

Evergreen said:


> Those are awesome, nice pictures too. Did u tried to sniff _Platanthera_ ? the _Platanthera bifolia_ I saw had a very nice and strong fragrance.
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/62/184963895_24fd66366f_b.jpg



I couldn't get close enough to sniff it. Actually I photographed the Platanthera not knowing it was another orchid at the site. It was several meters away and I considered it just another blooming plant in the bog. Not until I downloaded the photos at home did I realize what it was.


----------



## Heather (Jun 19, 2008)

I heard yesterday that two weeks ago, when these plants were not yet blooming, the conservation staff did not see so many plants so they were surprised by your numbers, C. However, they were enthusiastic. They're going up in another two weeks.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 19, 2008)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## cdub (Jun 19, 2008)

Heather said:


> I heard yesterday that two weeks ago, when these plants were not yet blooming, the conservation staff did not see so many plants so they were surprised by your numbers, C. However, they were enthusiastic. They're going up in another two weeks.



My estimate may be skewed due to the large clumps and the Veratrum viride (False Hellebore) growing alongside them. Either way, its the largest grouping of natural cyps I've ever seen.


----------



## cwt (Jun 19, 2008)

Very nice and informative. Thanks for sharing. It is something we dont know in our country, wish I had some,


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2008)

Fascinating pictures...


----------



## paphioland (Jun 19, 2008)

awesome thanks


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice! What is the name of the bog?

Ron


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 21, 2008)

I think they removed the name to protect the plants from being 'lifted'... so may not get reply 
very nice fragrance dilatata has; in full sun Ken Hull says they smell like cloves and honey


----------



## swamprad (Jun 22, 2008)

Amazing and wonderful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## cdub (Jun 22, 2008)

Ron, you have a PM.


----------



## Heather (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, we decided it was best to be a little more ambiguous in this post. Ron (or anyone else) let me or Chris know if you want more information. It's one of our Society's sanctuaries and is open to the public but without having any private forums on Slippertalk, and with all the spam we get, we thought it best to be safe.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 22, 2008)

Heather said:


> Yeah, we decided it was best to be a little more ambiguous in this post. Ron (or anyone else) let me or Chris know if you want more information. It's one of our Society's sanctuaries and is open to the public but without having any private forums on Slippertalk, and with all the spam we get, we thought it best to be safe.



I certainly understand! My favorite acaule alba is now a hole in the forest!

Ron


----------



## toddybear (Jun 23, 2008)

Great photos! Our reginae don't bloom until mid-July...the dilatata the same time.


----------

